# o6 gto overheating



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

2006 gto overheating issues, it will sky rocket to 260 then as soon as i let off the gas the temp will set back down to normal within seconds...it doesnt always do it. i checked the coolant and all and its full. any ideas?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

takethegoat said:


> 2006 gto overheating issues, it will sky rocket to 260 then as soon as i let off the gas the temp will set back down to normal within seconds...it doesnt always do it. i checked the coolant and all and its full. any ideas?


First of all. Don't let your temps get that high. It is very easy to warp your heads if you continue doing this.

There are a few things you should check and there are a few reasons why this could happen

Are your electric cooling fans working ?

Is the water pump working ?

You could have an air pocket in your cooling system !

Make sure your belt for the water pump is not broken !

Change your Thermostat. it is cheap and easy. !

Hope this is of some help


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine did that once, I burped it and it solved the problem.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Mine has done it a few times. dealer tested it(presure test) could not find anything wrong. It has not happend in a long time so maybe you do have an airpocket. flush it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> Mine has done it a few times. dealer tested it(presure test) could not find anything wrong. It has not happend in a long time so maybe you do have an airpocket. flush it


Mine temp guage jumped when I did my flush. I'm sure it was an air pocket. Run your GTo with the coolent res open. Then randomly squeeze hoses. You will eventually hear a bouble from the air pocket.

I'm shre there is a prodecure for this but I don't have the book on hand.

Best advise. Squeeze like they are boobies!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Had this happen to me a few times.

I've add coolant and it's good.... for now.

How often do u guys add coolant?

Does some of it evaporate from the coolant overflow tank?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> Had this happen to me a few times.
> 
> I've add coolant and it's good.... for now.
> 
> ...


It is a pressurized overflow tank. It should be air tight and would assume little to none evaporating. If you have to add coolent, you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> It is a pressurized overflow tank. It should be air tight and would assume little to none evaporating. If you have to add coolent, you have a leak somewhere.


I pulled the oil cap off and non of the "white-creamy" residue there.

How is the overflow tank pressurized for a '05? it's that yellow cap with a dipstick attached to it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> First of all. Don't let your temps get that high. It is very easy to warp your heads if you continue doing this.
> 
> There are a few things you should check and there are a few reasons why this could happen
> 
> ...


If the belt for the water pump is broken then that means that the rest of the accessories won't be working. Remember, a serpentine belt runs all accessories except the a/c. It has it's own belt.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Forgot the LS2 was a different cooling system then the 04.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you're adding antifreeze, check to be sure the clamps on the small hoses are tight. I had that situation.


----------



## 2slow2flurry-ous (Jul 30, 2009)

Add dexcool and water with the radiator cap open, squeeze the radiator hose to release any possible air pockets. Have you serviced the radiator lately?? If no go and it still rises try a thermostat. It's cheap like others have said. Then work your way to checking the other expensive stuff. Good luck! Let us know how it goes I hope you can correct the problem.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't want to start a new thread, so hear goes.

This morning (OMW to work) my belt for the Maggie, alternator, power steering and water pump busted. 

I was less than .5 miles from my work when my "check alternator" signal went off. But since I was on the freeway just getting off the exit I didn't notice that my power steering was out too until I had to make a left turn.

Then about 2 blocks from my work parking lot the hot water alarm went off.

I looked over at the PLX Device gauge and noticed that my water temp shot up to 258F.

I quickly turned off the engine and let it coast into my parking lot.

I'm going to have it towed and replace the belt.

Should I be worried that my 3-layer aftermarket metal head gaskets will fail?

It's 42F outside BTW.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think that 258° is hot enough to worry about. It probably climbs higher than that before it cools down ambiently when you turn it off on a hot day.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to know. thanks for the confidence.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

New belt is on. So far no issues. I'll keep my eye on it like a hawk.


----------

